# Awesome Headlights Algorithm



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never seen this algorithm before. I made it up by my self. Put the headlights in the back.

(R U R' U')*3 (R' F R F')*3

It's easy to memorize, very easy to execute. It's made of triggers. 
I got sub 3 the first try I timed it.

You can also use : (U R U' R')*3 (R' F R F')*3


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 9, 2009)

x' (R U R' U') (R U R') D (R U' R' U) (R U' R') D' with them in front work for me. it's a little cumbersome, but fast triggers. I'm still looking for a better one though


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 9, 2009)

I use LTBK's alg:
(R U R' U')(R U' R' U2)(R U' R' U2)(R U R') 

Just chalk full of triggers....


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 9, 2009)

are you sure that's typed right? how do you hold it? it gives me a sune


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 9, 2009)

Very interesting combination you have there. I for one, like it.

However, its alot more moves than the alg i currently use, so ill keep mine for speed-solving.


----------



## Kian (Jul 9, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> are you sure that's typed right? how do you hold it? it gives me a sune



You're holding it incorrectly. Put the two misoriented corners on the left side and try it again.


----------



## Shnishiguh (Jul 9, 2009)

how about (R U R' U') * 2 L' (U R U' R') *2


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 9, 2009)

Shnishiguh said:


> how about (R U R' U') * 2 L' (U R U' R') *2



I use that one for BLD, very nice orientation alg in my opnion.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 9, 2009)

> (R U R' U') * 2 L' (U R U' R') *2 L



That's a nice algorithm. Oh, I added the L at the end so it undoes the setup move.


----------



## teller (Jul 9, 2009)

That's really neat...but I think I'll stick with this:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12709

I can get sub-1.5 with it after a few cups of coffee.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen that, it's crazy .


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> I use LTBK's alg:
> (R U R' U')(R U' R' U2)(R U' R' U2)(R U R')
> 
> Just chalk full of triggers....



Now how did I not know of that before...it's awesome!


----------



## xTheAndyx (Jul 10, 2009)

cardsNcubes said:


> I use LTBK's alg:
> (R U R' U')(R U' R' U2)(R U' R' U2)(R U R')
> 
> Just chalk full of triggers....



or you could do (R U)(R' U)(R U2)(R2 U')(R U')(R' U2 R)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

What about F (R U R' U')x3 F'.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 10, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> What about F (R U R' U')x3 F'.



wrong alg?

I don't think I like any algs in this thread. What's wrong with the more common headlights? I like it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

It's [AUF] (headlights on left) F (R U R' U') F'


----------



## Aub227 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Shnishiguh said:
> 
> 
> > how about (R U R' U') * 2 L' (U R U' R') *2
> ...



I use that for BLD as well. Although extremely unlikely, especially for me, but wouldn't it be cool as hell to be able to quickly foresee and incorporate (R U R' U')(R U' R' U2)(R U' R' U2)(R U R') in your BLD to cycle those 3 edges as well !!!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 10, 2009)

Try a Sune followed by Antisune


----------



## Ellis (Jul 10, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> It's [AUF] (headlights on left) F (R U R' U') F'



Still wrong... this is an OLL.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never seen any of these before, but I use R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R


----------



## Davey Boy (Jul 10, 2009)

with them facing forward i use R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
it works pretty well for me. it makes it a sune then solves that from the back fluidly


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Try a Sune followed by Antisune



lolsolvedcube

I use the normal alg. When doing the first R move I place my index finger on UBR and then do the D' turn with that finger.
R2 D R' U2 *R *D' R' U2 R'

Learn it from the back as well.


----------



## dueone (Jul 10, 2009)

i some times use Y perm for the head light... 
i put the head light in the back, then do R' (Y perm) R done.....


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 10, 2009)

Didn't expect so many replies! But yes. I have heard of all of these algorithms. The F(R U R' U')F' Is the headlights algorithm I use for 2x2.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Try a Sune followed by Antisune
> ...



rahulkadukar isn't wrong.
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=RU2R-U-RU-R-
L-U2LUL-UL&animtype=solve
I use that for BLD.

I use the similar fingertricks as Teller for speed. He is much better at execution than me. I like the alg, I see nothing wrong with it. You have to know it for COLL.



dueone said:


> i some times use Y perm for the head light...
> i put the head light in the back, then do R' (Y perm) R done.....


I do that for another COLL. I use the OH Y perm so I can save a few moves.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 10, 2009)

I use antisune U' sune, works for me


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 10, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> dueone said:
> 
> 
> > i some times use Y perm for the head light...
> ...



I love my COLL for that case. if you like <URD> then hold the headlights on left:

R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F'


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > dueone said:
> ...



Thanks, pretty good alg! The only thing I don't really like is the last F'. 
I found: 
L R' U L2 U2 R U' R' U2 L2 R U2 L'
R U' R' U F' L F' L' F2 R' F R F'
R2 F' U F U F' U' R' U' R F R' U R'

I really like R U' R' U F' L F' L' F2 R' F R F'


----------



## Zava (Jul 10, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



lolalg for this case (headlights on back):
R D' R2 U R' F2 L' U L F2 U' R2 D
(not using this one, I just know it. I use the same as Dan)


----------



## enigmahack (Jul 10, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I've never seen any of these before, but I use R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R



This is the one I use, and I can perform it very quickly... (I think around 1s or so)

I do both U2's with my RH thumb, D' is my ring finger on my RH, the D is my ring finger on my LH.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

I like R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R'.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

JTW. I really like that alg. Thanks.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm. The R'(Y perm)R one is interesting. But I think it is too long.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> JTW. I really like that alg. Thanks.



I didn't find it. It was someone in the giant alg list.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Hmm. The R'(Y perm)R one is interesting. But I think it is too long.



Which Y perm? You have to use the correct one.

R'(R2U'R2U'R2UFUF'R2FU'F')R
or even better
R'(R2U'R'URU'x'z'L'U'RU'R'U'LU)U
= RU'R'URU'x'z'L'U'RU'R'U'LU2
14 HTM, 15 QTM. It is actually optimal for this COLL case. However, x rotation before EPLL makes it not as nice.



JTW2007 said:


> I like R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R'.


I use that for the other COLL.
Now I just need to learn the alg for diagonal swap.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 23, 2009)

Ellis said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > It's [AUF] (headlights on left) F (R U R' U') F'
> ...



Oh, you guys need to keep your edges oriented, my bad .


----------



## Raffael (Jul 23, 2009)

Until now I've been using this
(headlights on B)
(R' U2 R) (F U' R' U') (R U F')

but I'm probably going to switch to another one in this thread.

(great, instead of learning one of the remaining 25 OLL's that I still don't know, I'm relearning one I allready know.  )


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 23, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Until now I've been using this
> (headlights on B)
> (R' U2 R) (F U' R' U') (R U F')
> 
> ...



That's the diagonal swap COLL I use. Good alg to know.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is my Headlights; normal speed vs slow motion; 120 fps (=10 times slower)


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2011)

I used to use the OP's alg for the COLL case, but now I switched to JTW's alg a while ago. (I think it was Cincyaviation who I first saw posting it)

Edit: Whoa I didn't realize Mr Cubism's post was an epic bump. I guess it's okay though.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 27, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Edit: Whoa I didn't realize Mr Cubism's post was an epic bump. I guess it's okay though.


 
But a good bump at that, I might just switch.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll "switch", since I dont even have a headlights alg, just do sunes until its done -.-

EDIT: Yay I finally know 2 look OLL  lul.


----------



## Toad (Jan 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I'll "switch", since I dont even have a headlights alg, just do sunes until its done -.-
> 
> EDIT: Yay I finally know 2 look OLL  lul.


 
But you're like sub15...?

Wow...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I'll "switch", since I dont even have a headlights alg, just do sunes until its done -.-
> 
> EDIT: Yay I finally know 2 look OLL  lul.


 
.....lolBen?.....


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 28, 2011)

Toad said:


> But you're like sub15...?
> 
> Wow...


Sune+Antisune is rather fast.


----------



## Toad (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Sune+Antisune is rather fast.


 
Yes but the way he said "dont have alg" "until its done" suggests that he doesn't use S + AS as his alg and he just bodges through it each time...


----------



## Magix (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol thank god for this bump, headlights was the only 2 look OLL algorithm I didn't bother to learn yet because it has no logic to it. This is much easier. Just 3x sexy 3x sledge


----------

